# 14' lund getting started



## bm3dufner (Feb 7, 2011)

Just got started redoing my Lund it is 14' 
i stripped the paint off over the weekend. I still have some work to do with that. I need to pick up a wheel to get into the smaller areas. 
I plan on putting decks on it but i can't decide on how i want to frame it out. I've seen other guys using the square aluminum tubing and that looks great but I'm thinking that might be too expensive for me. Any ideas?????


----------



## vanbc (Feb 7, 2011)

Lookin good. I would go with 2x2 and 2x3. somewhat light and should not cost that much.
these are not mine but i like what they did
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1555&start=25
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6735


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have to wait a little while before I can start framing. The wife says I'm spending too much $$$.
There is still about three feet of snow on the ground so I'm not in too much of a hurry. Besides if I finish it early it will just tourture me from the garage until spring.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2011)

Vanbc is right. 2x2's are pretty cheap, and really easy to work with when you use the brackets. Just coat em with spar urethane and use stainless or galv screws.


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to Lowes this weekend to price out the lumber that I'll need. All I could find was the pressure treated plywood. I've heard that using the preasure treated stuff was bad juju on aluminum. I guess i will just have to check some different lumber yards. Cleaned out garage today. I figured out that i have quite a bit more fishing tackle than I thought. I'm taking the boat with me tomorrow for duty (Coast Guard) hopefully I can get a little done on it on my down time.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 14, 2011)

reedjj said:


> ...use the brackets...



What are those brackets called? Are they easy to find? Are they expensive? Sorry for the barrage of questions.


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 14, 2011)

I believe the brackets he is talking about are called Simpson strong-ties... sold at home depot and other hardware stores. Normal exterior grade plywood works great for decking. at most stores this is most of the plywood you will see... some brands mark their exterior grade with an X.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 16, 2011)

got some more work done on the exterior. I'm having to reconfigure the trailer. It was made for a flat bottom boat and as you all know mine is not. Any ideas on a bunk layout??? On the topic of the brackets, they can be found in the lumber section at lowes i found mine in the decking stuff. i took some more pics, tell me what you think.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! That's a good idea MI has with the permanent trailer plates.


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 21, 2011)

some more pics of the boat i got the outside primed and i mounted the vintage bow lights i found on ebay.
the one pic is a tug and barge that was stuck in the ice for 12 hours.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like it's coming along nicely...

I really dig the lights...nice touch!


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks its slow going but i just want to get it all done before spring!


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice work! Do you plan on painting the bottom and the bow that you have left bare aluminum? I have a starcraft 14' and I would like to keep that polished aluminum look in the bow and taper it lower as it fades to the back of the boat. Any idea of a good clear coat to keep the aluminum nice a polished as opposed to oxidizing?


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 21, 2011)

i am goin to go with the polished look mostly for the fact that i like to fish in heavy cover and if i painted the bottom it would just get scratched up. I painted the parts that were primed red tonight. it took four rattle cans. i'll get it out of the garage and take pictures tomorrow if its not snowing. a foot on the ground right now.


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 21, 2011)

as for the clear coat im not sure of that yet. I'll probably go with just a good rattle can.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice...that's the same thing I was worried about scraping brush and what not and ruining the bottom paint. I hear yah on the snow we are still thawing out here in PA with a couple more inches added here today. How did it come out with the rattle cans? I was thinking on using a wagner paint sprayer but I have read on here that some people think the are more of a pain than anything. Look forward to seeing the pics when you post them.


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 22, 2011)

well i got the boat painted last night. I wouldn't say it looks amazing or anything but it looks alot bettter than it did. I have some spots where the tape didn't do its job but I'll clean that up at work this week.


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking good man...looking good!


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice...came out good with the just the "rattle cans"


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 22, 2011)

I took some better pictures with my camera but they said that the file size was too large. so i had those pics from my phone. any ideas on how to make the camera pictures work??? I painted the boat to match my truck.


----------



## bm3dufner (Feb 22, 2011)

this is a pic from my camera showing my boat with the truck


----------



## bm3dufner (Mar 2, 2011)

well I'm at the point where im going to start laying out the design for the deck. Any pointers????
hey also anybody in MI the red truck in the pics if up for sale. Send me a message and I can tell you more.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

bm3dufner said:


> well I'm at the point where im going to start laying out the design for the deck. Any pointers????



Measure twice and cut once.


----------



## bm3dufner (Mar 22, 2011)

i have the deck on now. i sealed the rivets with gluvit and sealed the plywood with Thompsons. took it to the lake to test it out and found out the hard way that my motor needs new plugs.  i guess some fresh gas is probably in order as well. oh well we have a winter storm coming in so it looks like I will have a little more time to finish. carpet is on its way.


----------



## georgiaken (Mar 22, 2011)

It's looking really good thus far.

You're going to have a sweet boat when you're done...and the satisfaction of knowing you did it yourself...


----------



## bm3dufner (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks, it has been a big project for me and it's almost done. im sure that it will never really be completely done but you know how it is. I'm starting to get sick of looking at it!


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lookin' good...I hear yah about the snow...we are a few hours away from some snow here in PA. Just when we thought spring was here...


----------



## lbursell (Mar 24, 2011)

Good looking build you have going there. What are you going to cover the decks with?


----------



## bm3dufner (Mar 26, 2011)

i treated the plywood with thompsons water sealer and im going to cover it with marine carpeting from lowes


----------



## studog (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking great, I just brought the same Lund home yesterday,,wife wants it painted now..she doesn't like the faded paint and 40 years of use...look


----------



## Froggy (Mar 30, 2011)

I like your work a lot, where did you get these rod holders on the benches?


----------



## Critter (Mar 30, 2011)

Where did you find open water on the 22nd to launch your boat? I"m still at least a week away from that here.


----------



## bm3dufner (Mar 30, 2011)

i got the rod holders from a local guy that builds docks. He makes the holders out of the scrap. his company name is marine automated dock 866 GET-DOCK i like em and they were cheap. i think i paid like $30 for both of them. 
ass for the open water we had a warm week and one of the small lakes was open. no bites.


----------

